# Offshore Crew 6/11



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Need some crew for Saturday 6/11. Leaving out of Bridge Harbor at crack o' dawn. Vessel - Bertram 28, diesel. Two epirbs, no raft. 

Plan: leave early (sun up), fish all day, be back by 6:30 or 7:00 p.m. (give or take). Hitting some rocks and reefs 55 +/- out. 

Tobacco and moderate alcohol OK. Tackle can be provided, if necessary. Have to bring your own food, drinks, and tobacco. Showers available at marina. Bring towel and soap. 

Expectations: burn about 120 gallons of diesel (high estimate), $15.00 worth of ice, plus bait. Four guys to participate. Even split of fish and out of pocket at end. Crew to assist with boat clean up. 

Thanks.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

any other weekend, and i'd already be on my way. We are heading to Disney on Sunday...so i doubt the boss will let me out. 

Good luck!


----------



## DBgalveston (May 4, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

PM sent. Pls include me.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Gimme a call 281.687.2728


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

Still have room for 2? My cousin is heading down from west texas. I have a couple avets and 14/0's if you still have room.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the pm's and calls. The spots appear to be filled. 

Thanks again.


----------

